# Removing bottom trim



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I got lucky this weekend. My dad came home and told me someone threw away a big fish tank in my neighborhood while I was doing a water change. I didn't think much of it at the time since I don't really feel like doing more fish stuff and I already have too many tanks and would have to shut a tank down if I were to setup another one.

I had to run some errands so I decided to drive by I glanced at the tank briefly and it looked decent but didn't get out of the car to inspect it. On my way back I decided to take a closer look and the person toss out their tank with hood, lights, and a nice stand it was raining by the way. I wasn't going to take it but after closer inspection the silicon is good, I don't see any cracks and after taking off the hood I realized it was a rimless tank.... Damn now I want it lol. However the glass is thick about 1/2" my two biggest tanks I own is a 45g tall and a 40g breeder both tanks glass is thinner than this one. I hurried home and got my dad's suv and asked him to help me since there is no way I can lift a tank this big with such a thick glass. I left the stand though because it was already warping due to the rain.

I leak tested the tank and it all looks good, did a lot of razor blading to remove the hard water build up and tape since this person used a background. The tank is made by hagen and has a black bottom trim but not a top one. I don't believe the previous owner removed the top trim himself since the glass looks very clean and is polished. It's 39.5Lx19.5Hx15.5w about 51.7g. Does anyone have a similar hagen tank and removed the bottom trim without affecting the structural integrity of the tank?










Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Glass does look pretty thick for that size tank. I would still water test it out in the driveway or the garage.

You could measure the glass thickness and do some online glass thickness calculators and see if it's close do be a rimless tank.

Great pickup btw, always nice to get something free

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

